# Rookie needing Clay Tile Roof advice



## pgstinson (12 mo ago)

Hi and thanks to all of you who give so generously of your time to help people like me. I have attached a few pictures and would ask your advice as to what should be done to remedy, whether this is a safety issue and what you think the general conditon of the roof is. It is only about 16 years old and badly discolored.
Thanks so much. Paul


----------

